# Non Resident over the counter tags



## jedi8541 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey guys, I have been hunting here as a resident for only three years. I have just barely figured out the regulations for me. Now I have a cousin that wants to come out and elk hunt for a spike or cow. It is kind of a last minute decision for him. 
My question is how does he get a non resident over the counter tag or is it even possible for him to get one?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

I think I'm interpreting this correctly, but here is what is left over from the draws...

https://wildlife.utah.gov/remaining-permits.html


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

If he want's to hunt spikes or open bull just have him go to www.wildlife.utah.gov and buy a permit. For a cow hunt, he would have to find a landowner that would allow him to hunt one of the land owner tags as the antler-less draw has been completed this year already.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Option #1 - He can buy a bull tag online beginning 8:00am this Tuesday. There are 15,000 spike rifle/muzzleloader tags and 15,000 any bull rifle/muzzleloader tags on a first-come, first served basis. There are no resident/non-resident quotas, but it'll cost him, as a non-resident, $393. Those season dates are in Oct (rifle) or Nov (muzzy).

Option #2 - If he just wants a cow tag, he can buy one of the private property only tags *OR* a landowner/mitigation tag *OR* a CWMU tag *OR* one of the leftover antlerless elk draw tags. See pages 29, 30, 32, 33 of the 2017 Big Game Field Regulations Guidebook or go to the DWR website for the Antlerless Guidebook.

Option #3 - But he'll have to buy 2 tags to get it, because the antlerless elk control tag requires a qualifying buck/bull tag or a second cow elk tag in order to use it. (See pages 29 & 30 of the Field Regulations Guidebook)

Option #4 - Buy an Archery elk tag (unlimited) which allows him to take either a cow or a bull. He can hunt on any open unit in the state. But some units are spike units where it's either a spike or a cow while other units are any bull units, where it's ANY elk. Those dates are in Aug-Sep.

I know it's a bit confusing trying to sort all of this out, but if you'll do some studying, you'll find it worthwhile. Good hunting!

Edited: The bull elk tags go on sale tomorrow morning, July 11, at 8:00am, while the cow elk tags go on sale a week from tomorrow, July 18, 8:00am.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

elkfromabove summed it up very well. I have been hunting UT as a NR since 2008, best bet is to do as suggested. But, also have your cousin read the regulations. Never hurts to know the rules...


----------



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

Is there any urgency getting those rifle elk tags? Still holding out for a WY leftover antelope tag. And I haven't looked too closely at the spike elk tags, but it seemed like you could go into many different regions but that the success rates for most were <30%. Are these worthwhile hunts?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Judging by the last few years you don't have to hurry. They usually don't sell out until September. 

But you never know.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Spike units vary greatly though their success rates are consistently low. The units are managed for high quality LE hunting so the priority is definitely mature bulls. Allowing the spike hunt is a tool in that management goal.

Defining a worthwhile hunt is tough. Are you a novice like me? If so, they are tough to justify if you are going after a sure thing for meat in the freezer but a great hunt to develop basic skills. I get into elk every year and have learned to stalk but have yet to find one of the unicorns to harvest. I would think they are worst for the average hunter as the odds seem to reflect their experience the best. I would think above average hunters are harvesting the most and benefit the most, ie they know not only how to find herds but also the ones with immature yearlings hanging in the shadows.

Mileage will vary. After two years of pursuing spike I am more inclined to hunt an any bull unit so if i can successfully apply my hunting skills and find a herd than I can finally attempt to harvest any bull. I think that would be more satisfying than getting into a herd I know and not being able to harvest.


----------

